# New Emersed ADA Mini-M journal



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

i've got the emersed thing up and running. 2x a. nana petite and a few little pieces of m. minuta that barely survived shipping... hopefully they'll grow, anyone know?

The layout from above:


















The layout from angles:


















The layout from the front:


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

From the front (continued):


















planted:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Those rocks aren't that white right? If so have fun keeping them that way:icon_lol: .

Make sure not to bury the rhizome of the anubis because it'll rot.

Looks like you're off to a good start.

-Andrew

PS. I'm calling about my tom's canistar filter's warranty I'll let you know how that goes because It seems you're worse off than me even:help: 

-Andrew


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

A Hill said:


> Those rocks aren't that white right? If so have fun keeping them that way:icon_lol: .
> 
> Make sure not to bury the rhizome of the anubis because it'll rot.
> 
> ...



they're not THAT white. 1. cell phone camera's don't have good color saturation 2. they were completely dry at that moment (think chalkboard effect)

and the rhizome isn't buried. buried one at first to get it set right then gently pulled it up out of the substrate.

lemme know how it goes. maybe even post in the Mini-canister thread i started a while back.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What happened to the minuta!!! What about all the other stuff that came with the rock, and is that the rocks I had???

Whats the filtration and lighting going to be.


----------



## pleco4me (Apr 10, 2007)

you need more substrate at the front of the tank. :biggrin:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Well for now I ended up figuring how to take the back flow red thing and clean it all out good, I hadn't realized that you could unscrew it from the top :icon_lol: . My dad figured it out right away:help: I thought he broke it. So for now, the flow is enough, but still not as crazy as I first got it. 

I ended up doing a major rescape too, my camera is in FL though:icon_lol: 

Your substrate is fine looks good tbh.

-Andrew


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Correct me I'm wrong, but minuta grows super long emersed. Thats how I got mine when I bought some...


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

A Hill said:


> Your substrate is fine looks good tbh.


ditto .


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> What happened to the minuta!!! What about all the other stuff that came with the rock, and is that the rocks I had???
> 
> Whats the filtration and lighting going to be.


there wasn't much m minuta in the bag i got. and about 1/3 of it had melted and turned to mush.

the two a. nana in there are the one's you sent me.

all the other plants that came with the rock are in my tanks at home until this one gets filled with water because i don't think they'll grow emersed.

and yeah, thats the rocks!  the one on the right is the one you just sent, the one on the left is from the first shipment.


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

A Hill said:


> Well for now I ended up figuring how to take the back flow red thing and clean it all out good, I hadn't realized that you could unscrew it from the top :icon_lol: . My dad figured it out right away:help: I thought he broke it. So for now, the flow is enough, but still not as crazy as I first got it.
> 
> I ended up doing a major rescape too, my camera is in FL though:icon_lol:
> 
> ...


did you clean the red flow thing or just take it out all together? I'd recommend taking it out completely. I also zip-tied the filter bag things around the bar inside the filter. if you just set them in there like they recommend, all kinds of stuff will get past it.


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

gotcheaprice said:


> Correct me I'm wrong, but minuta grows super long emersed. Thats how I got mine when I bought some...


that's what i just read, but it's more about getting the roots to anchor in. then when i fill it with water the old long leaves should slowly die off with only shorter ones growing back... we'll see!


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

guitardude9187 said:


> ditto .


thanks! 10char


----------



## ovenmit331 (Mar 27, 2007)

also, put a bunch of hairgrass in the back. and a bunch in the back left corner...


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

looks off to a good start, any ideas on what fauna would go in there?


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

good luck on the anubias. I tried growing some in my vivarium but it never lasts that long, it starts rotting away, the rhizome isnt even in the substrate


----------



## ununknown (Mar 26, 2008)

hey nice looking tank so far, 'd love to see it finished. Oh and what does ADA stand for, and where can you buy a tank like that (ada)? besides eBay.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

ununknown said:


> hey nice looking tank so far, 'd love to see it finished. Oh and what does ADA stand for, and where can you buy a tank like that (ada)? besides eBay.


Aqua Design Amano


----------



## aznkonner (Oct 18, 2007)

quick question. if you're not suppose to bury the rhizomes of the anuibis (butchered the spelling there i think) how are you suppose to grow them? do you just let the roots hang out on top of the substrate? i have some nana (or petite as you call it) and i've tryign to find ways to grow it quickly. can you do this kind of set up on a piece of wood?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

aznkonner said:


> quick question. if you're not suppose to bury the rhizomes of the anuibis (butchered the spelling there i think) how are you suppose to grow them? do you just let the roots hang out on top of the substrate? i have some nana (or petite as you call it) and i've tryign to find ways to grow it quickly. can you do this kind of set up on a piece of wood?


Most ppl tie the rhizome to a rock or piece of wood. I'm not sure that it will grow the way it's pictured in this setup... looks like the rhizome is buried ATM?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Buried at an ATM machine?  JK!

Rhizome will melt if buried..


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Orlando said:


> Buried at an ATM machine?  JK!


See, I did that just for you... want a PWC to go with that? :icon_cool


----------



## Raimeiken (May 20, 2004)

In what conditions do anubias grow in, in the wild? I tried growing them in my vivarium which was humid as hell and they still rotted away.  the rhizomes were not burried either.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

i think they are grown with only their rhinezomes underwater and the leaves are above water.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

i grew 2 nana's in a terrarium for a year and they grew great, one was in the damp soil and the other one was on a piece of dw on the wall and wasnt soaked and it grew even better (tho, it was closer to the light)


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

Can't wait to see it filled up. Nice rocks


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

any new pic updates?


----------

